
Ask: Technically how node.io AI works - mhrnik
http://hello.node.io/
======
mhrnik
Note: I have checked "How It Works" section on site, I just want to know that
Is it just another web crawler powered by AI or something else. Thanks

------
tanilama
> The most comprehensive data set with over a half a billion profiles of
> people and companies

~~~
mhrnik
Right, but how are they gathering the data? With open APIs from all social
networks, especially LinkedIn or just Web crawling.

